# Toothbrush rugs



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone make these? I am trying to get started. Would love to see photos of some that you all made. Any helpful hints would be appreciated. Thanks, Rita


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Rita, thanks a million for starting this thread!! My husband thought this might be something he'd like to do on snowy winter days and just bought an Aunt Philly Toothbrush Rug kit (the oval kit). The minute it came he had to try it out, but we just can't quite figure out the directions on how to start the thing. I know Aunt Philly has a video but it's too pricey, so I'm looking forward to input from those who have done one.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I found this for beginners: http://www.ragrugcafe.com/toothbrush-rugs-complete-video-instructions-part-1-beginners


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

vicki in NW OH said:


> I found this for beginners: http://www.ragrugcafe.com/toothbrush-rugs-complete-video-instructions-part-1-beginners


Oh, thank you! Now, I don't have to wonder about my brain!

I have looked at instructions for YEARS and I have not been able to wrap my brain around them! I'd try again and again only to get frustrated and I'd give up!

It is so simple that it's amazing!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> It is so simple that it's amazing!


Oh I know, I'm glad I went looking. Pretty aren't they?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh thank you, thank you, thank you for those videos! How easy!!


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I did watch the videos and got the first four stitches fine but when it came to where she says turn to the other end, I get lost. I'll keep watching it. The video is kind of dark and so hard to see. It does look easy once you get it! Rita


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Rita, it looks like flipping around to the other end just sets the two ends going in the right direction. In other words, when 'you' turn around, you're actually turning your 2 'ends' around. In other words, you're flipping them over and beginning going in a different direction that when you did your initial chain. 

By turning around, you're able to start building your rug in the last loop you just made. It allows you to now go around-and-around. If you just made your first row in the last loop going in the same direction, you'd just go back-and-forth instead of around-and-around. Does that make more sense? It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

How hard is this to do if you have carpal tunnel syndrome or tendonitis in your hand?


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

Toothbrush rugs are similar to nalbinding. From the movie it looks like the basic stitch I've used for making hats with yarn. The techniques for turning in nalbinding should be the same or at least very similar to that of the toothbrush rug. Maybe looking at instructions for nalbinding would help.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

I found the instructions for amish knots that is the same for toothbrush rugs looks really easy. the instructions were at rag rug cafe. I haven't tested them out yet but looks very do able for the disabled!!!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Rita, if you click on the intermediate video page(where it says PS) there are 3 more videos to watch that are lighter. That might help.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Thanks all. I have been real busy with the garden, canning etc. and have not had a chance to try again to braid or to look at the other videos, but will soon. Looks easy and fun. I'm going to be selling my rug loom (getting too old to do the warping, too tedious) and will make any rugs I need this new way.


----------

